# What About Radhaoswami's And The Pretence Of Holier Than Thou!



## Randip Singh (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.sikhtimes.com/news_050906a.html

I have been PM'd by a user who has been accusing me of spreading falshoods about the Radhaoswami cult. He ended the conversation by leaving insults and then leaving.

If they are that holy then why do they do things like inthe link above?

1) Guru Nanak helped farmers irrigate land by building artificial lakes. These people flood their land.
2) Sikhs helped the poor wrest their land from oppressive landlords. These people act like oppresive landlords.
3) The Sikhs helped (under Maharaja Ranjit Singh), farmers to get a fair price for their produce. These people destroy their produce.

I could go on. These people masquerade as Sikhs and yet do the complete opposite of Sikhs. They are Masands, the type the Tenth Master destroyed!

This person, left by saying Sikhs immitate the Rajputs appearance. Well yes ofcourse they immitate the symbols of Royalty, but their conduct was not like the haughty Rajputs who were oppresive and who fought the 10th Master. This cult behaves like the haughty Rajputs and seek to oppress.

Don't get me wrong, the Sikh leadership is far from perfect, but Sikhi's foundation is based on humility. This cults leadership is based on oppression!!

Edited title and fixed the link. Thanks, spnadmin


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 15, 2011)

Randip Singh ji thanks for taking one for the rest of the Sikhs here at SPN.

You may suggest these people to view or reply to some of the following,

YouTube        - Radha Soami (enemies of sikh-Khalsa)

What has happened is that whether it is Radha Swami (literally Radha's husband and premi), or Nirankari (above Ek Onkar), Ram Rahim (Hindu - Muslim, perfect combo as he will use either to protect himself), etc., the methodology is the same,

Just as India attracted invaders (Muslim) and seafarer imperialist (British, Portugese) Punjab being the land of plenty when these sects/frauds started was land of plenty.

So the following happened and continues to happen,



Sikhism in the Bulls Eye, the Hindu rulers are creating and supporting cancerous growths in Sikhism body
1984 attack on Harmandir Sahib was to no less kill Sant Bhinranwale but also create a future environment these sects for eventual elimination of Sikhism
Imagine Punjab today if against all odds Sant Bhinranwale or people with some foresight before partition had been able to protect or maintain some Sikh sanctity in Punjab, few of these would have been around

The tactics of these sects are pretty standard and follow a tried and true formula,



Sikhi bhes (persona) with turban and beard
Quoting Shabads from Gurbani here and there to ensure they have steady supply of converts from Sikhism as they will lok like Sikhs and preachers of Sikhism with minor variation
Pick a catch Goal
Radha Swami (Vegetarianism)
Narankaris (world peace, happiness without strings attached if you pay up)
Namdhariye (claiming to be started by Sadhus who had visions of Guru Gobind Singh ji after his death and started a Guru dynasty of their own)Guru as covered here)
Ram - Rahim (Mumbo Jumbo of Hindu-Sikh - Muslim union)
 
To me it is utterly disgusting.  I have nothing against people's free choice but this is plain and simple Fraud of the public and defacement of Sikhism.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Feb 15, 2011)

YouTube - MASKEEN JI REVEALS TRUTH OF RADHA SWAMI'S WHO CALL THEMSELF GURU PART 7/8.​


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 15, 2011)

Soul-jyot ji

Thanks for going back to the subject of the thread.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 17, 2011)

Not much of a stretch to go from Turbanned so called Sikh Radhasoami to the following with some changes in make-up and wardrobe lol

Radhey Radhey Govind - Divine Keertan by Jagadguru Shri Kripalu Ji Maharaj 
YouTube        - Radhey Radhey Govind - Divine Keertan by Jagadguru Shri Kripalu Ji Maharaj

I see similarities, don't you!



_Lot of happy people, vegetarians, no Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji, money and mahals, an obliging flock, etc._

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## simpy (Feb 23, 2011)

Not against anybody's beliefs.. simply expressing my experience..

These Radha soami followers always say that their maharaj has told them not to change their religion. So they claim that they have to follow their  religion .. for example-- for wedding/death/birth/other/ ceremonies. But for rest of their life things they have to follow maharaj.. and they call it parmarth 

Now let us put it this way-- If this person is a Sikh(per-say this radha soami follows Sikhism for wedding/death/birth.... ceremonies).. so for him/her when he marries someone Guru is 'Dhan Dhan Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji'. but for the rest of the Stuff Guru is 'Maharaj Ji'............. 

What a double standard. These Maharajs are simply manipulating simple and fickle minds. 
They even use Gurbani to suit their interest. I have noticed Gurbani being mistranslated among Radha Soamis to support their main theme ( human Guru is must)......

Lastly I only remember Gurbani--

salaam jawaab dove kare mundo ghutha jae.. 

Waheguru sabh da bhla karan 

:sippingcoffee:


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 23, 2011)

simpy ji thanks for your well written post.  Just one comment on the following,

*"These Radha soami followers always say that their maharaj has told them not to change their religion."

" May we all suggest to so called Maharaj ji to do what he preaches,  

*

*"Such uche (high places) lok (people) should clearly tell their flock*
_that he does not believe in Sikhism _as per Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji and are in clear violations of the teachings therein*
*
_he does not believe in the Ten Gurus and their teachings_ and are in clear violations of the same

_he does not believe in or practices per the Sikh Rehat Maryada_ applicable in the area of their Head Office and are in clear violations of the same
 
If he took the turban off he will see the flock fly away.  Because that turban and beard are the tools of the trade with a dash of this shabad or that and the final aim to destroy Sikhism and take it back to pre-Nanak era.

Sat Sri Akal.

PS:  Some history and roots,















​


----------



## simpy (Feb 23, 2011)

The starter of this Radha Soami thing himself did not have a human guru   .... but of course his followers have to have a human  guru...................................must must have one 

The guy himself was an ex-communicated granthy because he used to smoke hukka etc.... (Gurudwara Maai Thaan, AGRA )... 

The beas dera ... actually the land was donated by the villagers to  Jaimal Singh for Gurdwara ( beacuse he convinced people that he wanted  to build a gurdwara there) and is still in the name of Sri Guru Granth  Sahib Ji (happened under British rule)---


 Registry no. 254, dated 14 June 1897.  so that original 11 kanaals are still in the name of Dhan Dhan Sri Guru Grath Sahib Ji...

"_Guru Granth Sahab wakiyaa dharamsala muntjim baa-eh-tamaam Jaimal Singh saadh jatt_."




 So telling lies and smoking is their 'dharam karam' right from the begining 


 gingerteakaur


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Feb 23, 2011)

As a matter of added interest there are now well organized 'sects/branches' of *Radha soami* operating in Canada & USA. AS PER MY PERSONAL INFORMATION, the 'sikhs' of one sect have been recently advised ( in order to retain & increase their numbers ) that *if desired* they can be get baptized ( become Amritdharis), but after that they do not have to wear the *FIVE KAKARS* as per Sikh Reht Maryada!
I mentioned this to a couple of Gurdwara board members in Metro Vancouver, B.C., but they were not the least interested in this matter / issue!


----------



## simpy (Feb 24, 2011)

A Sikh is supposed to follow..........

<cite>"aap jupuhu avureh naam jupaavuhu"</cite>...... Everybody, baptized or not, must follow it.

There is no secret and there is no need for a Sikh (baptized or not) to beg for SECRET naam at other doors. We need to ingrain naam simran and sewa in our children's minds and hearts. Only that is going to save us. Gurdwaras are not helping at all. Board members and Bhai jis at Gurdwaras (India or Abroad) usually are not good examples for kids and there is nothing we can do to convince our kids on that ground. *We ourselves need to become good examples *

Waheguru Sabh da bhla karan

cant find my kind of smillieeeees to post oooooops!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 24, 2011)

simpy ji thanks for your post.  Just one comment on the following,



> We need to ingrain naam simran and sewa in our children's minds and hearts.



Whereas the above is a great start for children, it is important to introduce Gurbani study at an early age.  I was in the middle school at Khalsa College, Amritsar and even at that time we used to participate in the following two activities organized by Chief Khalsa Diwan in Amritsar and these were,



Gurbani recitation and writing from memory
Gurbani shabad viakhia (describing and writing down the essence of Gurbani Shabad)
I was lucky and got Scholarships during my formative years from Grades 5 to 8 every year
Did it make me scholar?  No.
What it did instill was that higher than simran is "Gurbani Vichar"
It is very dis-heartening to see a congregation in their 30s, 40s, 50s+ still stuck in simran at times
At Khalsa College High School in Amritsar we crossed over to Gurbani study around the age of 10-12 years old.



If you give this gift of understanding Gurbani to your children, I don't think there is much else higher or more valuable left to give
It also has great benefit in developing a child's intellect in science and other studies too

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## simpy (Feb 24, 2011)

Need is to have them fall in love with Gurbani............ just like we make them fall in love with all the other adamber


----------

